# 12 M Rats: Phila, PA



## lilnuttbutt (Sep 28, 2006)

Country:
State/Region:
City/Town:
Number of rats: 12

Sex:Male

Age(s): 1 year

Name(s): No names, known by numbers.

Colours: 9 White Albino Rats (Were lab rats, they are the ADHD rodent model, some consumed ritalin.) 2 black rats, one tan and white.

Neutered: No.

Reason for rehoming: After I finished my sr thesis with the rats, I did not want to euthanize them since I am an animal lover, as well as a rat owner, and took them from the lab. Now that I am working full time I don't have the time to give them attention, and barely the time to kee up wiht cleaning them. I'd like to see them enjy their life outside the lab. I'm also highly ashmatic, and struggling living with them all in my small apartment.

Temperament: The 9 albinos are very friendly once they are use to you. Very trainable. One of the black rats is aggresive but beautiful. The other black rat is very submissive and scared often. The tan and white rat is friendly and outgoing.

Medical problems: the 9 albno rats are hypertensive, which just means they are hyper. they need cooler climates, or are at risk of heart complications.

Will the group be split: Sure. 

Transport available: Depending on area.



I really want these rats to find homes so they can live life to the fullest. I feel awful that they aren't, but love them just the same. If you know anyone that is looking for rats or can help find homes or foster them, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

